# Trying to remember some old cartoon shows



## sebv2 (Jun 18, 2016)

I'm trying to remember some old shows I used to watch, but I can't remember the exact details on them.

One show featured anthropomorphic animals characters, I think they went to various places and had to deal with evil monsters or demons that had evil sounding names, or were named after dark emotions or something. Could have been an anime.

Another show was also with animals i think, but it was kind of racing related. Like there were teams of animal characters and they raced against each other or something. Might also have been some kind of anime, but I'm not sure.

Hope you guys can help me out.


----------



## Zipline (Jun 18, 2016)

Do not know racing anime beyond speed racer but no animals besides that monkey. 
Ren an Stimpy is what I think of for the first one.


----------



## sebv2 (Jun 18, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Do not know racing anime beyond speed racer but no animals besides that monkey.
> Ren an Stimpy is what I think of for the first one.



Nah it wasn't Ren and Stimpy, it was sort of like an adventure action show if I remember correctly. But Thanks for trying to help me out.


----------



## Simo (Jun 19, 2016)

sebv2 said:


> I'm trying to remember some old shows I used to watch, but I can't remember the exact details on them.
> 
> One show featured anthropomorphic animals characters, I think they went to various places and had to deal with evil monsters or demons that had evil sounding names, or were named after dark emotions or something. Could have been an anime.
> 
> ...



Was the second one called Wacky Races?


----------



## sebv2 (Jun 19, 2016)

Simo said:


> Was the second one called Wacky Races?



I don't think so, everyone was a sort of animal character. Wacky races only had Muttley as far as animal characters went. I wish I could remember more details on these shows.


----------



## Arwing Ace (Jun 19, 2016)

Can you remember any more specific details, such as the TV networks these shows aired on?


----------



## Helios276 (Jun 19, 2016)

The only ones I know of that are anthropomorphic were Rocko's modern life, does ahhhhh real monsters count, they both aired on nickelodeon in the 90s not sure what years I think they aired from like 1995 to 1998 not sure though. Oh and I though ren and stimpy was terrifying as a child, and I still do lol.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jun 19, 2016)

Ren and Stimpy?
Cow and Weasel?
The Ripping Friends?
Courage the Cowardly Dog?


----------



## sebv2 (Jun 19, 2016)

I think they aired on Fox kids or something back in the day. I could be mistaken. I live in Europe, and some things aired on differant stations than they did in the U.S. Think they were 90's shows. I've tried looking for hints in the past on the internet, but no luck so far.


----------



## JediMasterFox (Jun 26, 2016)

On that first one you mentioned: did the main characters have any sort of signature weapons or vehicles they used? The only one that's coming to mind for me right now is Swat Kats.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Jun 26, 2016)

Only one that comes to mind is Redwall... If i remember right it was mostly mice though.


----------



## Valisha (Jun 26, 2016)

Bonkers
Darkwing duck
Tale Spins
Duck tales
Swat cats

I have most of my childhood recorded on my television...so yeah theres a lot more


----------



## Rattled (Jun 26, 2016)

Samurai Pizza Cats?


----------



## Rmania (Jun 26, 2016)

sebv2 said:


> Another show was also with animals i think, but it was kind of racing related. Like there were teams of animal characters and they raced against each other or something. Might also have been some kind of anime, but I'm not sure.



The only thing that i can remember with racing animal in the 90's that may have aired on Fox Kids was Biker Mice from Mars?


----------



## sebv2 (Jun 26, 2016)

Sorry guys, I don't think its any of these. Maybe its a lost cuase if I don't remember much about these shows. The things I mentioned seem to pop up in tons of cartoons.


----------



## Bloodhowl (Jun 29, 2016)

sebv2 said:


> Sorry guys, I don't think its any of these. Maybe its a lost cuase if I don't remember much about these shows. The things I mentioned seem to pop up in tons of cartoons.






 Animalympics?

Road rovers?


----------



## Wewo_ (Jun 30, 2016)

One thing I can remember may be Thundercats. Well I don´t know what "old" means to you. So I would also say Lego Chima or Shima or what it´s called. But this one isn´t that old.


----------



## Daven (Jul 2, 2016)

Hey! Arnold


----------



## Electro⚡Spectrified (Jul 2, 2016)

Does no one remember the Disney classic, Robin Hood?


----------



## Blu-wolf (Jul 7, 2016)

Only thing I can think of for the racing show could be Laff-a-lympics.  I would think all the characters would make the show hard to forget though.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Jul 7, 2016)

Actually come to think about it... i think you may be thinking about the anime Inuyasha.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 7, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> Only one that comes to mind is Redwall... If i remember right it was mostly mice though.



Ah yes, Redwall

Where blatant racism was kid friendly


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Jul 7, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Ah yes, Redwall
> 
> Where blatant racism was kid friendly


Hehe it has been so long since I watched it I dont even know what it is even about.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 7, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> Hehe it has been so long since I watched it I dont even know what it is even about.



"Fuck you rats, foxes and crows. Ya'll are fucking criminals"
"Fuck off mate I ain't finna want your shit"
"Fuck you giant snake. Go eat a dick and let me save my people"
"Fuck you arrow in my heart. I'm a badger so fuck all ya'll shit"
"Fucking hell fuck you fuck this shit I don't give a shit I'm a badger"
"Fuck you racists thinking we're all the same just because we are"

That about sums it all up in a kid friendly way


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Jul 7, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> "Fuck you rats, foxes and crows. Ya'll are fucking criminals"
> "Fuck off mate I ain't finna want your shit"
> "Fuck you giant snake. Go eat a dick and let me save my people"
> "Fuck you arrow in my heart. I'm a badger so fuck all ya'll shit"
> ...


Now summerize Zootopia in a "Kid friendly" way xD


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 7, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> Now summerize Zootopia in a "Kid friendly" way xD



Son I ain't finna seen no Zootopia


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Jul 7, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Son I ain't finna seen no Zootopia


You are a terrible furry then!


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 7, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> You are a terrible furry then!



But I never was a furry

You're so silly


----------



## Daven (Jul 7, 2016)

RUGRATS


----------



## Daven (Jul 7, 2016)

Angry Beavers


----------

